# how to get veins to pop out my arms all the time?



## gandalfthegrey

i want like varicose vein arms they pop out but only after excerise and during, they are on my hands but i want them on my arms all the time?


possibly worst thread of 2010? definete contender


----------



## flapjacker

go on the atkins diet. You will be veeery veiny heh.

On second though, dont go on the atkins diet. Crappy diet.


----------



## Havalina

May I ask why one would want to be veiny? (the thought makes me shudder)


----------



## shyvr6

Lower your body fat.


----------



## gandalfthegrey

Havalina said:


> May I ask why one would want to be veiny? (the thought makes me shudder)


cos i read here women are into that stuff so yep it made me more self consiouss then ever


----------



## SilentWitness

I've got veiny hands, :eek especially when the weather is hot. Not a good look, lol.


----------



## ShyViolet

gandalfthegrey said:


> cos i read here women are into that stuff so yep it made me more self consiouss then ever


 Not this woman.


----------



## Neptunus

gandalfthegrey said:


> cos i read here women are into that stuff so yep it made me more self consiouss then ever


:sus


----------



## gandalfthegrey

my dad said im a hypochondriac so i worry about this stuff

just a few moments ago i thought i had cancer of the eye cos of a red eye in a photo


----------



## Cleary

gandalfthegrey said:


> cos i read here women are into that stuff so yep it made me more self consiouss then ever


Tattoo your veins, guaranteed to impress the ladies.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Goodness! People do just about anything to standout nowadays!


----------



## Tristram

^ yeah, reminds me of little kids tracing the veins in their wrists with a ballpoint pen. I guess if you're really into that concept...


----------



## Pileo

It's helpful for the nurses when they need to put IV's in. 

I assume you don't mean extremely veiny like bodybuilders at a show, because they have to fight for those veins to stick out and they do it in an unhealthy way. Try to lower your fat % via cardio and stick with the basic healthy diet mostly comprised of veggies and lean meats.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Most people I've seen with massive veins who AREN'T bodybuilders are dehydrated, emaciated junkies hanging out at train stations begging for money, so you've got two options to choose from!


----------



## strawberryjulius

My veins pop out a bit on my arms and A LOT on my hands. I have low body fat though, especially on my arms.


----------



## leonardess

my veins pop out.

perhaps I should take my hand away from around my neck.


----------



## Nae

iirc, it partly depends on your genes for how visibly pronounced your vascularity is. low body fat and increased musculature helps.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I have plenty of arm/forearm veins and let me tell you, I'm not getting any female attention what so ever because of it. I dunno maybe I'm presenting them wrong?:um


----------



## zookeeper

I vote for years of intravenous drug use, but you may also end up with the opposite effect.


----------



## millenniumman75

EEEwwww. That tattoo. uke. It's like a bad horror movie. Computers out of control - they take over.....from the inside. :troll. You can tell something is wrong by the veins on the arms! :hide :door.

Hide your computers, hide your appliances, hide your dog!


----------



## compulsive dreamer

veins.... you'll look ill, you'll look like you need to eat more...


----------



## nubly

I have pretty nice sized veins on my forearm. Just eat healthy and workout. I notice that they get bigger on cheat days


----------



## compulsive dreamer

millenniumman75 said:


> Hide your computers, hide your appliances, hide your dog!


*I do not have a dog, so i will hide my cat.... meow o_o*


----------



## gandalfthegrey

nubly said:


> I have pretty nice sized veins on my forearm. Just eat healthy and workout. I notice that they get bigger on cheat days


TERMINATOORRR sorry i see ur pics u look cool dude lol


----------



## letitrock

Cleary said:


> Tattoo your veins, guaranteed to impress the ladies.


cool tattoo, I only wish it had more realistic detail


----------



## Meli24R

ShyViolet said:


> Not this woman.


Yeah I'm not into it either. Popped out veins kind of creep me out to be honest.


----------



## compulsive dreamer

Cleary said:


>


 Hmmm looks like drawn with a pen 
I would not walk in the street with that on my arm, i dont have the confidence to do that hahaha


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You could keep a pair of those gripper things in your pockets if you're really keen, you might get early onset arthritis, But you'll look _really_ veiny.


----------



## zookeeper

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> You could keep a pair of those gripper things in your pockets if you're really keen, you might get early onset arthritis, But you'll look _really_ veiny.


And don't be using them while they're in your pockets in public, or you might get early onset arrested.


----------



## Ambivert

Try some NO (nitric oxide) pills found in any exercise supplement store, they help to give you "pump" to your muslces so you have more power to do reps, they might help make you veiny in the end


----------



## gandalfthegrey

please close thread and delete lol i regret posting it so stupid haha


ty for advice all


----------



## footballtrinka

*Man*

ayye man ill tell you what if you want your veins to pop out itlll be some work i meen mine pop out all on my arms ALWAYS and im 16!! i weight train and do cardio and play sports so that could be the reason!! also VASODILATION is when your muscles in to expand and relax blood vessels to get more blood the the working muscle!! also, it could just be genetics which equals to how high your testosterone levels are!! my dad is what they called a "GENETIC FREAK!" which means he could eat anything he wants and still be jacked and shredded well lucky enough i got that from him but his testosterone is ALWAYS surgeing so is mine!! also if you want a NATURAL vein popping sustance then it is good to eat whole grains like oatmeal, BROWN rice, and other whole grains which are also good for fat burning!! you also have to have DENSE mucsle to engorge your arms with blood! so if u would like the veins suppliment with L-ARGININE AND L-CITRULLINE those are blood vessel relaxers and helps meditate nitric oxide!!


----------



## RetroDoll

gross. what's that supposed to do for you?


----------



## Jessie203

Some veins in my wrist I can see it pulsates in and out when I run.

So..

Run a lot... in the Sahara... and stay white as possible = veiny.

Mmmmmm hot :eyes :\ lol


----------



## ImWeird

People want veins like that? I've always wanted to get rid of mine... My arms and hands are full of them.


----------



## Angelbroken

Trust me, its not gonna be sexy if they're popping out all the time XD They'll think. . "what the hells wrong with you? Do you need a doctor?" >_<

If they show up as you exercise, or flex when you like; lift something heavy; Then I think you're in pretty good shape / not overweight. That's good enough. The fact your veins are popping out means your body is WORKING to flex those muscles in your arm. . .if they're like that all the time, you'll probably damage yourself from lack of rest or something >_<


----------



## ImWeird

^ It's actually harmless if they're bulging all the time. You just have a better blood flow. Medical staff love us. It's gross though, yeah. There's no working overtime or lack of rest.


----------

